# Nebraska Spring Snows



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats the word on Spring Snows in Nebraska, I hear alot about Missouri but I dont want to go so far south do it. Is it still possible for a freelance waterfowler to hunt snows successfully down there? What do I need to know about it locations and dates and costs and what not that you people may know that I dont. thanks


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

alot of people wait till the birds leave missouri and then just move to s.d cause you can only hunt 4 days a week in nebraska


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

ya nebraska is kinda wierd with the four days a week thing, but the birds are so less pressured there.... have time to rest and no get jumped by everyone...


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

juviekilla said:


> ya nebraska is kinda wierd with the four days a week thing, but the birds are so less pressured there.... have time to rest and no get jumped by everyone...


Errr. I would believe that until you spend a few days in the basins. County roads should have traffic lights, no joke.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

NC is covered along the coast with snows.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

> juviekilla Posted: Thu Jan 22, 2009 3:38 am Post subject: ne
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ya nebraska is kinda wierd with the four days a week thing, but the birds are so less pressured there.... have time to rest and no get jumped by everyone...


ummm from what ive seen the last couple of years not true. alot of jump shooters and people set up in alot of fields around us. maybe northern NE might be less pressured but i dont hunt there


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Depends on the year. You can freelance down there, some areas are easier than others.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

There are also places outside of the "zone" that you can hunt 7 days a week. Freelancing can be done you just need to put on some miles and knock on some doors. :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Jumpers are thick in Nebraska. Most roosts in the basins are public and are easy to access. They almost always get jumped everyday at LST. Not to mention the second birds hit a field there are a dozen trucks driving around them. They are nerious as hell to say the least. Outside the 4 day zones hunting can be good but lack of big protected roosts make finding the x difficult inside and outside the zones.

Once birds leave the basins they usually don't stage until they hit SD.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: :beer: :beer: Lots of ditch pigs in Neb


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

So most of the birds are staging in the rainwater basin, but it is pretty tough to decoy any birds down there? I am feeling it would be better to hunt the birds coming from missouri before they get to the basin. what about the north platte further north west of the basin?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Plus NE doesn't have just a spring license. You have to buy a regular small game for like a hundred bucks.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

michigandakotan said:


> So most of the birds are staging in the rainwater basin, but it is pretty tough to decoy any birds down there? I am feeling it would be better to hunt the birds coming from missouri before they get to the basin. what about the north platte further north west of the basin?


GI to Kearney along the platte holds hundreds of thousands of snows. Most roost on sandpits and feed in a off limits zone along the river (protected for sandhill cranes). The platte valley in central and west NE is all but leased up and again you run into the same problem once birds hit a field they are usually being stalked for a groundpound. Don't let me keep you from coming to NE. Birds are plentiful and cover a large amount of the southern part of the state, but its like anywere else that hold good #'s of snows.........a complete circus.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was in squaw creek mo. last yr and it was terrible there were decoy spreads everywhere. nobody let u hunt and birds would not decoy worht sh** no jumpers but its no better there then neb. and there was 1.5 milllion on the refuge when we were there.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

If your not in the east then its not to bad for the most part not allot of competition.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

if you hunt the Nebraska side by sqaw creek in the se corner i have had great luck there the last three yrs and almost no hunting pressure, and the farmers there are great about letting you on.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

We did ok getting on land last spring down there.. The birds just laughed at us though, hung up at 80 yards most of the time.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

what i was trying to say is that only being able to hunt 4 days a week means there's 3 days a week that the geese arn't getting jumped.....
not like dakotas where if there's birds on the ground ppl are in the ditch sneaking them... just my 2 cents


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in Ogallala, Nebraska and I'm just starting to hunt snows this year. Ogallala is right by Lake MacConaughy so I see tons of birds and you can hunt all days of the week here. I think snow hunting in Nebraska is quite good actually. At least around where I live.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Gonna try it maybe once or twice this season. I,m in Platte County, Nebraska. Cant say I know anybody that shoots snows. Should be fun.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

michigandakotan said:


> So most of the birds are staging in the rainwater basin, but it is pretty tough to decoy any birds down there? I am feeling it would be better to hunt the birds coming from missouri before they get to the basin. what about the north platte further north west of the basin?


It's been awhile since I've been down there, but that's what we did and the hunting was good. We were down near Fairbury.


----------

